# can some one delete this account



## qlum (May 18, 2009)

can someone delete this account and change the name of my other account galggod to qlum.
I lost my password and also lost the password of my email.
I can only login on my laptop because Firefox remembers this password.


----------



## galggod (May 18, 2009)

I hope someone can do this but don't think I can prove its the same user better than by posting now.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 18, 2009)

The mods can check your IP details to confirm you are the same user. So dont worry about that.


----------



## Depravo (May 18, 2009)

Firefox remembers the password?

Click on Tools, then choose options, then the security tab, then 'saved passwords', then 'show passwords'.

That should show every password firefox has saved and for which sites.


----------



## qlum (May 18, 2009)

lol never knew that so now i would be easier if a mod only deletes galggod


----------



## p1ngpong (May 18, 2009)

I should add that the admins can change your password and email too for you, if you have this sort of problem again.


----------



## qlum (May 18, 2009)

already changed my password if galggod gets deleted i can change my email to


----------



## dice (May 18, 2009)

done


----------



## qlum (May 18, 2009)

thnx


----------

